# Crested Gecko not eaten for over a week



## thebigred (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi,

I'm starting to get really worried about my crestie. Bought him home over a week ago now, he seemed OK at first a little timid etc but was moving around and seemed happy enough.

I'm really worried as he's not eaten anything since I've had him. I presume he's not eating since a) I've not seen him go near his food and b) there's no poo!

I did manage to get him to lick a tiny amount of CGD off a wooden spatula, he took one lick and then turned away :blush: :| after that he wasn't interested and despite offering him more and even some repitle jam he just kept turning away and then found somewhere to hide.

I'm worried he'll starve himself or something?

In the shop he was fed on the exactly the same CGD I bought, plus they said that they gave him the jam I picked up sometimes as a treat.

I'm mixing the GCD with water until it is almost porridge like in consistancy (perhaps a bit more watery than that) - because I don't have an actual feeding dish and because he's only tiny I've been putting this in a small plastic milk bottle top (obviously well washed etc)

Any ideas? - he seems to be OK but he won't come out if there's any light on in the room at all, in the evenings we have some small dim lights we put on while watching TV etc, he used to venture out when they were on but in the last couple of days he will only ever come out when it's pitch black :/

Is there anything food wise that would be irresistable to him? - I thought about trying live food but the shop said they'd never even given them any so I was worried about doing that when he's so small!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

my guess would be he is still settling in. Hes sudden;y been pulled out of what he knew and thrown into strange new surroundings. so i would say he was settling in. Give him time.


----------



## thebigred (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey!

Yeah I did wonder that - it's been about a week and a few days so far.

How long can they go without food? I presume they won't starve themselves?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

How big is the Crestie & how big is the tank you have it in? It could be that the Crestie is really small & in a big tank they will struggle to find their food. Also it will need a week or two to settle in & it may not feed in this time.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Add a couple more feeding dishes so that the food is more available too him.

Also, how much are you feeding him? I use milk bottle tops for my adults and never completely filling it. They have tiny stomachs so eat only small amounts.

I suspect he is still settling in. I would avoid handling him for a couple of weeks to allow this to be less stressful for him. Once he's eating and settled in then slowly start handling him.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I would try feeding some live food as mine thrive on crickets.Even if you dont see them eat as long as poo is turning up in the viv then hes eating.As stated make sure your enclosure is the right size for 2 hatchling upto around 15 gram i use exo terra 30x30x45,then there moved to a 45x45x45 exo terra.Also make sure everything else is ok temps,humidity,day night cycle and he has plenty of hiding places.Hope this helps.


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

Mine is also tiny. Only 6grams, but he wolfs down the crickets 
As for the cgd, he eats it yeah, but never when any of us are awake and only tiny amounts.
Where are you putting the food? On the floor? Try putting your milk bottle top somewhere up from floor level.
Also try spreading a little cgd on branches / leaves near any spot he seems to spend a lot of time at


----------



## Ben7ani (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi. Dont worry. He will eat eventially when he is hungry, most lizards can go for quite a while without food anyway. 

Young crested geckos tend to me a lot more into insects than crested gecko diet. Try offering some in the evening when your crestie is out and about and watch it go mad hopping about!! (make sure you use a red light so it doesnt disturb the gecko). Use small crickets (roughly 3/4 the size of the geckos head - crest to crest and dont worry the tiny ones make no noise!!) or small locusts (make no noise anyway). However I prefer the crickets as they are more lively and grab the geckos attention more.

Also* as well as* offering live food make sure you use a small ammount of crested gecko diet in the cage... this gives them another option. As they start to grow a bit more gradually reduce feeding insects from every other day... to twice a week... then to once a week (for enrichment and excercise purposes).

Moving geckos will stress them out slightly.. especially if they are in a big tank with little cover available. Make sure there are plenty of hiding spots. Also make sure the temperature doesnt go much above 80 degrees. 

If you want to know anything private message me or I will reply on here if I see a response 

My experience:- I breed cresties


----------



## Ben7ani (Oct 22, 2011)

Or keep feeding live food it's up to you. I just use something called repashy crested gecko diet which you have to mainly order online


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great question This has answered a question I was going to ask on live food, what kind and when. So from me thanks for the advice. I hope soon to able to give some myself.


----------

